# hrací evangelia



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co jsou podle vás hrací evangelia? Znáte to?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Ne.  Napiš prosím celou větu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Měl tam betlémy. Hrací evangelia. Měl usmívajícího se Ježíše s vojákama i s apoštolama. Různý typy Marii. 
Mluví o člověku, který se chystal obchodovat s těmi naboženskými věcmi


----------



## .Lola.

Výraz "hrací evangelium" jsem v životě neslyšela, ale podle kontextu bych tipovala, že to bude nějaký hrací strojek nebo hrací skříňka, na kterých jsou namalovány obrázky z Nového zákona.


----------



## werrr

Já bych to tipoval na mechanický betlém.


----------



## .Lola.

To je taky možné, i když mezi evangeliem a betlémem je rozdíl.
Tady jsem našla, že existují "hrací církevní obrazy", to by možná mohlo být ono.
http://www.cz-museums.cz/mag/adresar/info.asp?mid=719


----------

